# A Short Hike and a Wet Dog



## slowp (Jul 4, 2010)

I have been driving by this trailhead on my way to scout out timber during the week, and wanted to see the lake. Yesterday, I loaded a few things in a rucksack, loaded up The Used Dog, and off we went. The road to the trail is the worst part. The road needs a 5 passes blading job. 

This trail isn't wilderness, or high elevation, or all that postcardy. It is an easy mile and a half walk to the lake. Much to my surprise, we had the place to ourselves and I was wishing I'd loaded up the backpack so I could stay. My nose cleared up. It is the peak of grass pollen season here in the valley.

Here's some pictures of things.


----------



## forestryworks (Jul 4, 2010)

Looks like a good time


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Jul 4, 2010)

Dogs got it figured out

What else in life is better than a cool swim, a stick, and your best friend to share it with?

Take Care


----------



## trimmmed (Jul 5, 2010)

Your dog looks pretty happy! (Even though you're making him carry all the stuff  )


----------



## Buckshot00 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice. Thanks for the pics. Looks like fun.


----------



## PineFever (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice pictures, thanks for posting them.
Your area is simular to some of the terrain around here.


----------

